# Inline diffusers??



## B7fec (1 Apr 2010)

Hi All,

Have been ready alot on the forum about the inline diffusers and they seem to be creating quite a stir for the quality of mist and distribution etc..... I am now thinking of getting one myself but have really no idea of what I should be looking out for. Can anyone point me and the others that maybe looking at getting one in the right direction with some advice, recommedations and pics :?: 

Cheers Ben


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2010)

I've got the boyou diffuser, some don't like it, but mine gives off micro bubbles which are reaching every part of the tank. I'm quite stunned actually at how effective they are.

check out fleabay.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2010)

This is the one that's quite popular at the moment.  Make sure you order the correct size 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0377832421

The Boyu one looks pretty good too, but I'm about to order one of the above


----------



## B7fec (1 Apr 2010)

Cheers for the advice both, do you also have to use a spray bar for the best effect?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> I've got the boyou diffuser, some don't like it, but mine gives off micro bubbles which are reaching every part of the tank. I'm quite stunned actually at how effective they are.
> check out fleabay.


It works also, but if you think that gives off micro bubbles you should try the UP Atomizer that Steve posted, unless I received a bad Boyou. I would vote for the UP Atomizer, spray bar or lilly pipe should work fine as long the flow from it is good all round the tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> It works also, but if you think that gives off micro bubbles you should try the UP Atomizer that Steve posted, unless I received a bad Boyou



not sure mate. I do remember the other thread re. this subject and thought...i've bought the wrong one! but this copy i have is real micro. any smaller, you wouldn't see them   

consider me, truly blown away!


----------



## B7fec (1 Apr 2010)

The UP atomizer seems to be the product that everyones going for and at a good price. I was thinking of having the atomizer at one end the the tank with a lily pipe and a normal glass difuser and the other end. Whats your thoughts on that? or is it pointless? I have a fluval G3 at I'm dissappointed with the flow rate   so want to make sure the co2 gets all around the tank until I get a new external filter.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2010)

You could always had a Koralia pump above the glass diffuser!!


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> You could always had a Koralia pump above the glass diffuser!!



it does work too. i've done it on  a few occasions


----------



## JamesM (1 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My money is on your regulator being under pressure for the Boyu diffuser. Crank it up a bit and watch the magic


----------



## B7fec (1 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> You could always had a Koralia pump above the glass diffuser!!



Already got a Koralia above the glass diffuser but I still see little if any bubbles at all on the opposite side to the tank, and there's a noticable difference in growth in the HC nearest the co2 diffuser (nice and thick and carpeting well) where as the HC at the other end of the tank is growing, but not as good.


----------



## zig (2 Apr 2010)

I am a recent convert to UP diffusers but have used many many boyu diffusers over the last couple of years with good success I should add. IMHO the UP diffuser is far superior to the boyu diffuser, the UP diffuser is a different class altogether, way way better, if you think the boyu diffuser is giving you good mist effect you will be blown away by the UP, easily the best diffuser on the market IMHO, pity its a bit expensive for what it is but definitely worth the price. As already pointed out you do need good flow as well to blow the bubbles around the tank for best effect. On a 100 litre tank that I have running right now I am using the UP diffuser plumbed into a Tetratec EX1200 with a lily pipe as the output and recently just added a 900l Koralia nano and this works well for that tank (and that layout, no tall stems getting blown around etc) plants are pearling everynight.

btw I found that ebayer linked very slow for shipping, he shipped quickly so not entirely his fault, maybe its his local postal service at fault but it took nearly 3 weeks for my diffuser to arrive which is a very long time from Asia so maybe try the other eabayer Advance Aquarium Store to see if they ship any quicker, only a few pence in price difference, dearer of course but worth it if it arrives quicker for you


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Apr 2010)

Another vote for the UP from me . I just fitted 2 on my optiwhite and the difference is amazing - a fine mist of micro bubbles all round the tank ( helped by koralias following the flow of the lily pipes).  Much better than the aqua medic 1000, or the glass intank diffuser I was using.

Tony


----------



## mdhardy01 (3 Apr 2010)

Have to agree the up is fantastic 
you do have to make sure your reg can output a god pressure 1.7 bar at least
had to give up on mine as couldn't change the output
but v good
matt


----------



## zig (3 Apr 2010)

I reckon you could get away using less flow when you use these because these things are so effective, the mist produced by the diffuser is so fine that it easily gets blown around the tank, the bubbles produced from my boyu diffusers usually head straight for the surface once out of the range of immeadiate flow, not so with these, the micro bubbles are suspended for ages floating all over the tank.


----------



## B7fec (3 Apr 2010)

I Think I'm pretty much set now I'll be ordering an up inline diffuser tomorrow. I will see how it goes with my external filter and have the koralia to add the extra flow if needs be. 

Cheers for the help guys!

Ben


----------



## Johno2090 (16 Apr 2010)

Just ordered a UP One,Thans for the advice. Now for it to arive fro HK....Should take a while cause of the volcano...but who cares i work at the airport in aberdeen and i have lots of time off!


----------



## Themuleous (16 Apr 2010)

Anyone got a link to the 'UP' diffuser?

Cheers

Sam


----------



## Jase (16 Apr 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0432018641


----------



## nry (16 Apr 2010)

Is the UP diffuser passive/non-powered then?  Not particularly expensive and if it reduces the amount of CO2 needed due to efficiency it would save money long term.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2010)

nry said:
			
		

> Is the UP diffuser passive/non-powered then?  Not particularly expensive and if it reduces the amount of CO2 needed due to efficiency it would save money long term.


Yep it acts like a massive stone on the filter tube, but you get a fine mist of bubbles in the tank, they are so tiny on mine that the water sometimes looked milky, once the CO2 was off the water was crispy clear, was just the amount of really tiny bubbles coming out of the spraybar. 

Because of that I have opted for an Aquamedic 1000 inline reactor now, no more bubbles in the tank


----------



## Jase (16 Apr 2010)

The way I see it with these i if you've got your tank on your desk then the bubbles will annoy you. If it's in your Lounge and you're sat 2 metres away, you wont notice


----------



## nry (16 Apr 2010)

I get loads of tiny bubbles anyhow with the Boyu diffuser, this works in the same way, a large 'stone' which the CO2 has to pass through under pressure to then hit the water flow and be taken into the tank.  I doubt there's actually much difference beyond a slightly better build quality and perhaps a finer 'stone' in the middle.


----------



## alzak (16 Apr 2010)

Hi

Do you have any place in UK where can  I get this diffuser?


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2010)

alzak said:
			
		

> Hi
> Do you have any place in UK where can  I get this diffuser?


Not that I am aware, whats wrong with ebay? Takes about two weeks to get here!


----------



## Themuleous (16 Apr 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180432018641



Right cheers.  Never heard it called the UP diffuser before, which threw me 

Sam


----------



## alzak (16 Apr 2010)

Hi 

is nothing wrong with HK just 2 weeks bit long but if there is no other choice I have to make one order from HK


----------



## Themuleous (17 Apr 2010)

Unless you want to splash out on a glass inline diffuser

http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... 20Diffuser

Then I think HK is the only option for these at the moment.

Sam


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Apr 2010)

ive just fitted a sera inline vortex jobbie that I picked up in holland. quite pleased with it at the moment so will put up a review soon.  Id like to try one of these up diffusers on my 60cm so may get one from HK


----------



## Anonymous (17 Apr 2010)

I just fitted an Up diffusor, and I have to say what a fantastic bit of kit. Pricey? Mine was very cheap compared to a glass one. Slow delivery? 1 week from HK, thats quicker than some of my uk suppliers can manage. Better product? Without a doubt.
Will definitely be keeping an eye out for other UP products.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Apr 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Unless you want to splash out on a glass inline diffuser
> 
> http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... 20Diffuser
> 
> ...




For this price you better off getting an Aquamedic 1000 reactor, TGM also sell them, thats where I got mine


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2010)

The German lunapet power diffusers get better reviews and have 16mm barbs and cheaper.


----------



## oldwhitewood (11 May 2010)

I'd like to try one of these diffusers, there is a size listed as 8/12mm where does the 8 come in? Both the hoses from my filter are 12mm? Confused as to the what the 8 denotes?


----------



## zig (11 May 2010)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> I'd like to try one of these diffusers, there is a size listed as 8/12mm where does the 8 come in? Both the hoses from my filter are 12mm? Confused as to the what the 8 denotes?



Is the 8 the inner diameter of the tube?? I think it might be, not entirely sure though.


----------



## Anonymous (11 May 2010)

8 is the inner diameter. For much smaller filter units. for example eheim always put the internal and external diameters on their hoses. eg. 12/16 which is the normal small size, 16/22 for man sized filters (ahem) 8/12 for diddy ones. But the diddy ones are rare. No one wants a diddy one.


----------



## murph (11 May 2010)

bcoldwine said:
			
		

> No one wants a diddy one.




never a truer word spoken.......


----------



## oldwhitewood (11 May 2010)

bcoldwine said:
			
		

> 8 is the inner diameter. For much smaller filter units. for example eheim always put the internal and external diameters on their hoses. eg. 12/16 which is the normal small size, 16/22 for man sized filters (ahem) 8/12 for diddy ones. But the diddy ones are rare. No one wants a diddy one.



Ah haaa right, so I should get a 12/16 then for my ecco. Sorted. Thanks.


----------



## bogwood (12 May 2010)

Joined the UP club, fully agree with all the positive comments made.  
Took about 10 days to arrive, which i consider impressive.


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2010)

Mine still haven't arrived, and neither has my refund.   What pressure are you running with them? Is it true it has to be quiet high?


----------



## bogwood (12 May 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Mine still haven't arrived, and neither has my refund.   What pressure are you running with them? Is it true it has to be quiet high?


My diffuser method ran on a dispossable bottle, and some old gauges.
I now have new gauged and a refillable bottle.
At the moment its showing 1.8, and gives me adequate pressure, in fact looking in the tank, the whole tank is filled with tiny bubbles, far better distribution than with my old diffuser. Wish i had changed earlier.
Cheers


----------



## JohnC (27 May 2010)

i've actually had one of these for a bit and i'm not happy with the fizzy bottle look of my tank. going to continue with looking for an inline reactor.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2010)

hijac said:
			
		

> i've actually had one of these for a bit and i'm not happy with the fizzy bottle look of my tank. going to continue with looking for an inline reactor.


Thats the reason I ended up giving my Up Atomizer away and purchasing an Aquamedic 1000 reactor, I am thinking about placing one of the online atomizers before the Aquamedic Reactor so that the bubbles entering the Aquamedic are tiny and dissolve quicker, but then again I am a little crazy! lol


----------



## JohnC (27 May 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> hijac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exactly what i've been pondering for the last 20 minutes.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2010)

hijac said:
			
		

> exactly what i've been pondering for the last 20 minutes.


Guess I am not the only nutter here


----------



## murph (27 May 2010)

My UP atomizer makes a slight hissing noise. My drop checker is a nice lime green and there's a fine mist of bubbles coming from the spray bar. Is this normal? All the connections are nice and tight.


----------



## chump54 (27 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> My UP atomizer makes a slight hissing noise. My drop checker is a nice lime green and there's a fine mist of bubbles coming from the spray bar. Is this normal? All the connections are nice and tight.




mine hisses too... It's normal for me   

Chris


----------



## murph (27 May 2010)

Cheers chump!


----------



## magpie (27 May 2010)

Guys - I'm late to this thread and the link has gone down - is this the diffuser we're all talking about? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Co2-Atom ... 7&x=54&y=8


ta

m


----------



## viktorlantos (28 May 2010)

i am also giving up on Up    used this on my large tank for a month or so, but makes the whole impression bad with all the floating bubbles and the extreme lot bubbles on plants. mosses looks really bad sometime i can't see the green color of it. looks like a bubbletree   

CO2 level is on top on this tank, but not worth what it does with the look.


----------



## chump54 (28 May 2010)

magpie said:
			
		

> Guys - I'm late to this thread and the link has gone down - is this the diffuser we're all talking about?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Co2-Atom ... 7&x=54&y=8
> 
> ...



that's the one


----------



## thewizardhunter (20 May 2011)

*New UP CO2 Inline Diffuser 16mm - the verdict*

Just bought one of these and I'm very impressed. It's a small unobtrusive unit. Bought this as I have a Fluval 405 system and was using another type of inline diffuser but had some scares with the tubing coming lose and water leaking. Have to say this is the best I've come across. It locks all hosing in place with plastic locking nuts, so there is no chance that your hosing will ever slip off, even the CO2 inlet hose. The co2 comes out as a very fine mist. I use a Fluval spray bar kit for my 405 system. The CO2 comes out as a fine mist. Very beautiful effect and very good diffusion. A 5 star product. I found that you will need to increase the pressure to unseat the valve for this product. On my previous diffusers I had the CO2 pressure set to 1 bar. For this to perform nicely I had to increase from 1 to 2 bar and open the needle valve more. All in all highly recommended.

Liking the hose locks, no leaks and very secure fit. the 16mm is perfect if you have a Fluval 305/405 canister filter. I use the Fluval spray bar kit for my 405 system. This device will not work with a DIY co2 system due to the high pressure required to unseat the diffuser valve. I give it 5 stars out of 5 as it's the best diffuser I've used.

There are two versions of this both produce a mist as supposed to the small bubbles you get with other co2 diffusers. Namely the UP CO2 Inline Diffuser and Easy Aqua Super Mist Atomiser


----------

